# Hybrid Insurance Policies



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone look at this yet?

http://seekingalpha.com/article/269...to-insurance-to-uber-lyft-and-sidecar-drivers

https://www.erieinsurance.com/


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

The question is how much of a discount does hybrid insurance offer relative to commercial insurance?

And what exactly is "hybrid" about it anyway. An Uber car is a taxi cab, full stop.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The question is how much of a discount does hybrid insurance offer relative to commercial insurance?


True, however the main issue for some part time drivers is a solution that keeps them from losing their private insurance (such as the recent examples from Allstate dropping Uber drivers, etc) while not paying insane amounts that they will not be able to afford by driving for Uber (or Lyft, Sidecar, etc). Either they find a sound solution in between, or the ride sharing companies will lose the bulk of their new drivers who simply cannot afford the commercial insurance. If this issue is not resolved, it could be the straw that breaks the camels' backs, regardless where one stands on this issue.

Interesting to note, if you carry commercial insurance, Uber states their umbrella coverage is secondary to your commercial insurance. Therefore you will be doing the same as UberBlack or UberSUV, but getting paid far less.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Technically speaking, a driver's personal insurance and Uber/Lyft/Sidecar's commercial insurance is a "hybrid" model... at least with the personal insurance companies who won't drop drivers completely for driving for them, and only limit their coverage to times when no paying passenger is in the car.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Technically speaking, a driver's personal insurance and Uber/Lyft/Sidecar's commercial insurance is a "hybrid" model... at least with the personal insurance companies who won't drop drivers completely for driving for them, and only limit their coverage to times when no paying passenger is in the car.


True. I don't think many insurance companies want to play that game though, due to all the things that can go wrong + the added cost of investigating all the claims to see who is truly responsible, the insurance company or Uber/Lyft. I don't blame them either; it's not at all what they signed up for when making personal auto insurance policies.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> True. I don't think many insurance companies want to play that game though, due to all the things that can go wrong + the added cost of investigating all the claims to see who is truly responsible, the insurance company or Uber/Lyft. I don't blame them either; it's not at all what they signed up for when making personal auto insurance policies.


Well, the insurance companies have been playing that exact game with pizza delivery drivers for decades now. So this isn't really anything new to them.

Then again, the pizza delivery drivers aren't pissing off the taxi cab industry, so no one is stirring the pot in the pizza industry.

And queue the "pizzas aren't people' response in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Still no word on how much it is?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Gmurano said:


> Still no word on how much it is?


I sent a request for a quote, but they said they do not cover in Texas. I haven't gone back to request a quote in PA yet (where they are based).


----------

